# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مکانیک شبانه بیرجند ارزش داره؟

## Riza1996

سلام  لطفا یکی راهنمایی کنه مکانیک شبانه بیرجند ارزش داره از تهران بکوبم برم یا نه هزینه ترمیش چند درمیاد هزینه خوابگاهش چقدر میشه   متاسفانه چندان چاره ندارم با سختی هاش باید کنار بیام اما اگر ارزش رفتن نداره نرم بهتره چون عمرم حدر میشه سایت دانشگاه هم کاملا پرته معلوم نیست کی به کیه

----------


## majidjg

> سلام  لطفا یکی راهنمایی کنه مکانیک شبانه بیرجند ارزش داره از تهران بکوبم برم یا نه هزینه ترمیش چند درمیاد هزینه خوابگاهش چقدر میشه   متاسفانه چندان چاره ندارم با سختی هاش باید کنار بیام اما اگر ارزش رفتن نداره نرم بهتره چون عمرم حدر میشه سایت دانشگاه هم کاملا پرته معلوم نیست کی به کیه


سلام داداش.
من بیرجندی ام. البته خودم فردوسی قبول شدم.
تنها مهندسی ای که تو بیرجند ارزش داره مکانیکه. اساتید همه دکتراشون رو از معتبرترین دانشگاه ها گرفتن و البته همه ی هیئت علمی دکترای مکانیک دارن.
رشته اش میارزه اما شهرش برای شما که تهران بودی مناسب نیست! مثل اینه از اقیانوس بیای توی تنگ!
هزینه هاش کلا اونقدری نیست که اذیت کنه خیالت راحت...

----------


## Riza1996

> سلام داداش.
> من بیرجندی ام. البته خودم فردوسی قبول شدم.
> تنها مهندسی ای که تو بیرجند ارزش داره مکانیکه. اساتید همه دکتراشون رو از معتبرترین دانشگاه ها گرفتن و البته همه ی هیئت علمی دکترای مکانیک دارن.
> رشته اش میارزه اما شهرش برای شما که تهران بودی مناسب نیست! مثل اینه از اقیانوس بیای توی تنگ!
> هزینه هاش کلا اونقدری نیست که اذیت کنه خیالت راحت...


شهرشه چندان اهمیت نداره من سه ساله از همین اسلامشهر بیرون نرفتم از جاهای پیشرفته هم خوشم نمیاد الان فقط لنگ خوابگاهم و اینکه ارزش هزینه داره یا نه و هزینش چقدره

----------


## majidjg

> شهرشه چندان اهمیت نداره من سه ساله از همین اسلامشهر بیرون نرفتم از جاهای پیشرفته هم خوشم نمیاد الان فقط لنگ خوابگاهم و اینکه ارزش هزینه داره یا نه و هزینش چقدره


والا هزینه اش رو نمیدونم. خوابگاهش رو میدونم چیزی حدود 100 تومن واسه هر ترمه. اما شهریه رو نه!
از نظر سطح علمی مکانیک بیرجند رو تایید میکنم. قبولی ارشدش هم ثابت میکنه که استاداش قوین.

----------


## Riza1996

> والا هزینه اش رو نمیدونم. خوابگاهش رو میدونم چیزی حدود 100 تومن واسه هر ترمه. اما شهریه رو نه!
> از نظر سطح علمی مکانیک بیرجند رو تایید میکنم. قبولی ارشدش هم ثابت میکنه که استاداش قوین.


خودگردانه یا خوابگاه خود دانشگاه ؟ چون من شبانه ام خوابگاه بهم نمیدن ببخشید زیاد سوال میکنم

----------


## Riza1996

یکی نیست یه کمکی به من بکنه برم /نرم اصلا هیچی معلوم نیست نه زمان ثبت نام نه هزینه خوابگاه نه هزینه شبانه کل معلومیت اینه که مکانیک شبانه بیرجند قبول شدم

----------


## majidjg

> خودگردانه یا خوابگاه خود دانشگاه ؟ چون من شبانه ام خوابگاه بهم نمیدن ببخشید زیاد سوال میکنم


خودگردان هم فوقش 50 تومن گرونتر باشه. کلا چون اجاره ها نجومی نیست، شهریه های خوابگاه هم عادیه.
خواهش میکنم داداش وظیفمه.
بعدشم فکر میکنم برای شهریه ات بهت وام میدن.
شهریه بیرجند رو نمیدونم اما فردوسی مشهد شهریه رشته های مهندسی 1 میلیون و 400 بود.

----------


## M2016

بیرجند رو خبر ندارم ولی برید سایت دانشگاه حتما شهریه هارو زده!
من دوستم سبزوار مهندسی شیمی میره ، اولین ترم گفتن باید هفتصد تومن علی الحساب بریزی بعدا باهات حساب کتاب میکنیم!
مهندسی دولتی معمولا بین هفتصد تومن تا یک و صد در میاد (بیشتر ترما زیر یک تومن در میاداااااا آنچنان گرون نیست دولتی)، فکر نکنم به یک و چهارصد برسه!!! یک و چهارصد که شهریه غیرانتفاعیه :Yahoo (4): 
برای خوابگاه بیرجندم ، یکی از دوستای دیگم بیرجند شبانه مهندسی معدن میخونه ، میگه خوابگاه اگه برا روزانه ها اضافه بیاد به شبانه میدن! بعضی ترم ها شاید مجبور بشید خودگردان برید یا خونه اجاره کنید.
بیرجند بین دانشگاه جامع ها دانشگاه سطح دو هست از لحاظ رنکینگ ، سطح یک : تهران و فردوسی و.... هستن
به نظر من اگه دوری اذیتتون نمیکنه میارزه مکانیک بیرجند!
من خودم هم شهرستان میرم و کنکور 96 هم شرکت میکنم تا شاید بتونم دانشگاه خوبی قبول بشم ، ولی همزمان خوندن برا کنکور و دانشگاه کار آسونی نیست ولی اگر تلاش کنید اینم راهیه....

----------


## M2016

> خودگردان هم فوقش 50 تومن گرونتر باشه. کلا چون اجاره ها نجومی نیست، شهریه های خوابگاه هم عادیه.
> خواهش میکنم داداش وظیفمه.
> بعدشم فکر میکنم برای شهریه ات بهت وام میدن.
> شهریه بیرجند رو نمیدونم اما فردوسی مشهد شهریه رشته های مهندسی 1 میلیون و 400 بود.


فک نکنم فردوسی شهریش 1 و 400 بشه!! شهریه ثابتش 290 تومن بود ، 17 واحدم برداری حدود یک تومن فک کنم میشه :Yahoo (1): 
تو سایت فردوسی شهریه ثابت و واحد های عمومی و تخصصی رو زده برید ببینید.

----------


## M2016

اینم لینک ثبت نام
پذیرش آزمون سراسری
راستی شما بیرجند قبول شدی یا صنعتی بیرجند؟ اشتباه نشن باهم که اذیت میشی برای ثبت نام :Yahoo (4):  ببخشید چون گفتی با بیرجند آشنا نیستی گفتم ، قصد جسارت ندارم :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Riza1996

> اینم لینک ثبت نام
> پذیرش آزمون سراسری
> راستی شما بیرجند قبول شدی یا صنعتی بیرجند؟ اشتباه نشن باهم که اذیت میشی برای ثبت نام ببخشید چون گفتی با بیرجند آشنا نیستی گفتم ، قصد جسارت ندارم


دادا فرقش از زمین تا مریخه من بیرجند قبول شدم صنعتی بیرجند که از ازاد اسلامشهر کمتره مریض نیستم هزار تا برم اونور  :Yahoo (76): 
ماشالله اینترنت اکسپلورر هم میخواد کل دنیا رو فایرفاکس و کروم میچرخه ایران رو اکسپلورر  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Riza1996

با این اوضاع به نظرتون چقدر اب میخوره من اصلا از انتخاب واحد و اینا سر در نمیارم

----------


## mahmoud.n

> والا هزینه اش رو نمیدونم. خوابگاهش رو میدونم چیزی حدود 100 تومن واسه هر ترمه. اما شهریه رو نه!
> از نظر سطح علمی مکانیک بیرجند رو تایید میکنم. قبولی ارشدش هم ثابت میکنه که استاداش قوین.


دوستان لطف کنین اگه از چیزی اطمینان ندارین حداقل دانسته هاتونو برا خودتون نگه دارین با سرنوشت بقیه بازی نکنین
از لحاظ علمی خوب ولی یه مقدارم بازار گرمی می کنن ، سخت گیریاشون خیلی بیشتر از بار علمیشونه
از لحاظ محیط دانشگا هم ، چون خارج از شهر هست ؛ چیز خاص که هیچ کلن هیچی نداره.
خوابگا هم برای دانشجویان روزانه ترمی 145 تا 160 متغیر ،
شبانه هم با کلی فیلم و کلک اگه بهت بدن 450 تا 500 هر ترمی
و خوابگا خودگردان با دولتی به لحاظ قیمت هیچ فرقی نمی کنه ، یه سری امکانات خوابگا های دولتی مث سرویس بهداشتی و سالم بودن اتاقاش بهتره...
این از دانشگا و خوابگا،،ولی در کل برا رشتش بگم که مکانیک جامع ترین رشته مهندسی ازت توقع دارن که حالا نه در حد یه متخصص ولی تا یه حدی از همه 
رشته ها و مسایل بدونی،جدا از این که مکانیک بیرجند به نسبت رشته های دیگه کلن سخت گیر تره، یه دلیلشم ممکنه این باشه که باند خلیلی که خودشم رشتش مکانیک از بالا 
تا پایین دانشگاه رو قرق کردن فک میکنن این رسالت رو دوششون که مکانیک بیرجند رو سطحشو برسونن به دانشگاه های سطح اول کشور؛و به نسبت سختی که بیشتر از مابقی رشته ها میکشی تو دوران تحصیلت درآمد کمتری داری
مثلن معدن بیرجندم سطح خوبی داره چه به لحاظ هیئت علمی چه به لحاظ امکانات(حداقل از مکانیک بهتره) ولی خب بی عار ترین دانشجو های مهندسی بیرجند بچه های معدنن طرف ترم 6 با هزار دوز و کلک ، نامه از امام جمعه شهرشون ، دفتر نهاد رهبری دانشگا ، بسیج و غیره ذلک ریاضی 1 قبولش می کنن که اخراج نشه ینی هنوز خودشم قبول نمی شه،ولی خب بعد فارغ التحصیلی خیلی درآمد های بهتری هم دارن نسبت به رشته مکانیک و برق...
حالا با همه این حرفا ببین ارزششو داره که از تهران بکوبی بیای مکانیک بیرجند اونم شبانه تازه؟!

----------


## Riza1996

> دوستان لطف کنین اگه از چیزی اطمینان ندارین حداقل دانسته هاتونو برا خودتون نگه دارین با سرنوشت بقیه بازی نکنین
> از لحاظ علمی خوب ولی یه مقدارم بازار گرمی می کنن ، سخت گیریاشون خیلی بیشتر از بار علمیشونه
> از لحاظ محیط دانشگا هم ، چون خارج از شهر هست ؛ چیز خاص که هیچ کلن هیچی نداره.
> خوابگا هم برای دانشجویان روزانه ترمی 145 تا 160 متغیر ،
> شبانه هم با کلی فیلم و کلک اگه بهت بدن 450 تا 500 هر ترمی
> و خوابگا خودگردان با دولتی به لحاظ قیمت هیچ فرقی نمی کنه ، یه سری امکانات خوابگا های دولتی مث سرویس بهداشتی و سالم بودن اتاقاش بهتره...
> این از دانشگا و خوابگا،،ولی در کل برا رشتش بگم که مکانیک جامع ترین رشته مهندسی ازت توقع دارن که حالا نه در حد یه متخصص ولی تا یه حدی از همه 
> رشته ها و مسایل بدونی،جدا از این که مکانیک بیرجند به نسبت رشته های دیگه کلن سخت گیر تره، یه دلیلشم ممکنه این باشه که باند خلیلی که خودشم رشتش مکانیک از بالا 
> تا پایین دانشگاه رو قرق کردن فک میکنن این رسالت رو دوششون که مکانیک بیرجند رو سطحشو برسونن به دانشگاه های سطح اول کشور؛و به نسبت سختی که بیشتر از مابقی رشته ها میکشی تو دوران تحصیلت درآمد کمتری داری
> ...


این مسائل که گفتید بیشتر سخت گیری و...  است که انجام میدن من کلا قصد دارم ارشد برگردم یک دانشگاه بهتر و کلا چاره دیگ ندارم یا یابد بشم یه نفر تو هوا که نه کار داره نه کاری بلده نه... یا برم دانشگاه که باز هم مثل اولیه ولی باز در اون حالت یک چیزی حالیمون میشه، این حرف های شما بیشتر به من انگیزه داد تا اینکه مانع من بشه ترمی ۵۰۰ برای خوابگاه خیلی کمتر از انتظارات منه، این حرف که میگین معدنش هم خوبه درامدش هم بیشتره اما بازار کارش چطوره؟ 
در مورد سطح خود استاداش چیزی نگفتید فقط از سخت گیری زیاد گفتید که چندان اهمیت که نداره هیچ برای من که میخوام از بیرجند برم ارشد شریف خیلی هم عالیه 
مشکل اساسی من، مشکل مالی و سطح علمی دانشگاهه که تو حرف های شما بهش اشاره نشد 
البته ببخشید یکم رک گفتم 

LT22i cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

----------


## mahmoud.n

> این حرف های شما بیشتر به من انگیزه داد تا اینکه مانع من بشه این حرف که میگین معدنش هم خوبه درامدش هم بیشتره اما بازار کارش چطوره؟ 
> در مورد سطح خود استاداش چیزی نگفتید فقط از سخت گیری زیاد گفتید که چندان اهمیت که نداره هیچ برای من که میخوام از بیرجند برم ارشد شریف خیلی هم عالیه 
> مشکل اساسی من، مشکل مالی و سطح علمی دانشگاهه که تو حرف های شما بهش اشاره نشد 
> LT22i cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


من سعی کردم فقط چیزی که دارم میبینم رو بازگو کنم ، سعی هم کردم بی طرفانه باشه نه قصد تشویق داشتم نه میخواستم منعت کنم
در مورد معدنم باید بگم به نسبت مکانیک بازار کار بهتری داره به نسبت اینکه فارق التحصیلای معدن کمترن و دانشگا های کمتری ارائه می دن ، غیر از اون یه عده خاص که واقعن علاقه دارن میان مکانیک مابقی بخاطر چشم مردم زندگی کردن و پز دادن فک میکنن رشته ریاضی که میان فقط باید برن مکانیک و برق، بچه های تجربی فقط باید پزشک و دندون پزشک بشن،بچه های انسانی هم فقط حقوق... برا همین میگم مکانیک و برق اشباع میشن ولی برا رشته های دیگه بازار تشنه اوناس.
سطح خود استاداشم که گفتم اونایی که از زمان دکتر آقا ابراهیمی بودن ، اساتید پر و جا افتاده ای هستن،منتهی از وقتی باند خلیلی اومد روکار از اون جایی که ایشون دلشبه حال جوونای بیکار خیلی میسوزه برداشت هر کس و ناکسی رو هیئت علمی کرد،اکثر استادای الانش فارغ التحصیلای 91 تا 93 هستن و تجربه ای ندارن بیشتر تیریپ سخت گیری برمیدارن و نمیدونن کجاها لازم سخت گیری بشه برا همین میگم سخت گیری میشه ولی فک نکن هر سخت گیری منجر به موفقیت تو ارشد میشه،استادش باید کار بلد و کار کشته باشه...استاداش از اونان که توشون ما رو کشته ، بیرونشون مردم رو و همچین آش دهن سوزی نیستن...
2 ترم اول که بچه ها گذروندن و کارگا هم داشتن بین 500 تا 700 بوده 450 تا 500 هم رو خوابگا حساب کن
بعدم هزینه خوابگا نسبی دیگه یه وخ شما 1 میلیونم پول میدی راضی هم هستی چون در حد 1 تومن بهت خدمات میدن ، ولی اینجا به نسبت بقیه بچه ها که دانشگا های دیگه خوابگا گرفتن میگم زیاده اونقدی که پول میدی آش نمیخوری...

----------


## Riza1996

> من سعی کردم فقط چیزی که دارم میبینم رو بازگو کنم ، سعی هم کردم بی طرفانه باشه نه قصد تشویق داشتم نه میخواستم منعت کنم
> در مورد معدنم باید بگم به نسبت مکانیک بازار کار بهتری داره به نسبت اینکه فارق التحصیلای معدن کمترن و دانشگا های کمتری ارائه می دن ، غیر از اون یه عده خاص که واقعن علاقه دارن میان مکانیک مابقی بخاطر چشم مردم زندگی کردن و پز دادن فک میکنن رشته ریاضی که میان فقط باید برن مکانیک و برق، بچه های تجربی فقط باید پزشک و دندون پزشک بشن،بچه های انسانی هم فقط حقوق... برا همین میگم مکانیک و برق اشباع میشن ولی برا رشته های دیگه بازار تشنه اوناس.
> بعدم هزینه خوابگا نسبی دیگه یه وخ شما 1 میلیونم پول میدی راضی هم هستی چون در حد 1 تومن بهت خدمات میدن ، ولی اینجا به نسبت بقیه بچه ها که دانشگا های دیگه خوابگا گرفتن میگم زیاده اونقدی که پول میدی آش نمیخوری...


از این تریپ ادم ها تو محله ما هم زیاده با مدرک اصفهان اونم رشته تاپ میوه فروشی باز کرده، الان دیگ برای بحث معدن یا مکانیک خیلی دیره، خلاصه بگم از معدن خوشم نمیاد اما خودتون هم که تو اونجا مکانیک میخونید حتما بهتر میدونید معدن تو دانشگاه های خیلی بهتری هم میشد قبول شد بجای این دانشگاه، در هر حال من اینجا قبول شدم اونم دومین رشته مهندسی مورد علاقم ‌(بعد نرم افزار ) من چندان بی علاقه نیستم عاشق و کشته مرده مکانیک هم نیستم اما شرایط مملکت ما، بزنم به تخته، جوریه که برترین رشته ها هم مشکل کار دارن فقط دکترا کار دارن و بس اونم چون ما انقدر بدبختی داریم که هی باید بریم دکتر و الا تو اروپا بالعکسه 
نظر شما نظر خوبی بود من استفاده کردم و ازتون تشکر میکنم اما میشه خلاصه تو یک جمله بگید بعد از خارج شدن از دانشگاه چیزی حالیمون میشه یا نه، یا امکانات دانشگاه چطوره انتظار اندازه  دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد ندارم  اما حداقل در حد دانشگاه خوب تو تراز دو هست یا نه 
من در کل چاره چندانی ندارم خیلی ها میگن بعد یک ماه فرار میکنی اما بین دانشگاه بیرجند و پادگان بیرجند باید یکی رو انتخاب کنم [emoji16] 
 اگر در حد دانشگاه سطح دو باشه و هزینه اش بالای یک و نیم نشه میتونم یه کاریش بکنم، 
الان به زمان انتخاب بین رفتن و نرفتن به دانشگاه  برگردی باز هم حاضری بری بیرجند؟ 
سوال اخرم رو هم اگر جواب بدید ممنون میشم البته ببخشید زیاد سوال میکنم 
دانشجو های بیرجند ارشد جای خوبی قبول میشن یا نه چون سایت ها زیاد ولوف میزنن گفتم جهت اطمینان بپرسم
یکم میشه از شهر و هوا هم بگین و جو چجوریه البته اگر تمایل داشتید

----------


## mahmoud.n

> از این تریپ ادم ها تو محله ما هم زیاده با مدرک اصفهان اونم رشته تاپ میوه فروشی باز کرده، الان دیگ برای بحث معدن یا مکانیک خیلی دیره، خلاصه بگم از معدن خوشم نمیاد اما خودتون هم که تو اونجا مکانیک میخونید حتما بهتر میدونید معدن تو دانشگاه های خیلی بهتری هم میشد قبول شد بجای این دانشگاه، در هر حال من اینجا قبول شدم اونم دومین رشته مهندسی مورد علاقم ‌(بعد نرم افزار ) من چندان بی علاقه نیستم عاشق و کشته مرده مکانیک هم نیستم اما شرایط مملکت ما، بزنم به تخته، جوریه که برترین رشته ها هم مشکل کار دارن فقط دکترا کار دارن و بس اونم چون ما انقدر بدبختی داریم که هی باید بریم دکتر و الا تو اروپا بالعکسه 
> نظر شما نظر خوبی بود من استفاده کردم و ازتون تشکر میکنم اما میشه خلاصه تو یک جمله بگید بعد از خارج شدن از دانشگاه چیزی حالیمون میشه یا نه، یا امکانات دانشگاه چطوره انتظار اندازه  دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد ندارم  اما حداقل در حد دانشگاه خوب تو تراز دو هست یا نه 
> من در کل چاره چندانی ندارم خیلی ها میگن بعد یک ماه فرار میکنی اما بین دانشگاه بیرجند و پادگان بیرجند باید یکی رو انتخاب کنم [emoji16] 
>  اگر در حد دانشگاه سطح دو باشه و هزینه اش بالای یک و نیم نشه میتونم یه کاریش بکنم، 
> الان به زمان انتخاب بین رفتن و نرفتن به دانشگاه  برگردی باز هم حاضری بری بیرجند؟ 
> سوال اخرم رو هم اگر جواب بدید ممنون میشم البته ببخشید زیاد سوال میکنم 
> دانشجو های بیرجند ارشد جای خوبی قبول میشن یا نه چون سایت ها زیاد ولوف میزنن گفتم جهت اطمینان بپرسم
> یکم میشه از شهر و هوا هم بگین و جو چجوریه البته اگر تمایل داشتید


این که بعد خارج شدن چقد حالیمون میشه به خودمون مربوطه مقدار خیلی کمش به دانشگا
یک و  پونصد هم فک نکنم بیشتر بشه
بعدم من اگه باشم 04 بیرجند رو انتخاب می کنم حداقل بعد 2 سال احساس بهتری داری...
اینم بگم که معدنو برا مثال گفتم هر مهندسی زحمتش کمتر از مکانیک (تو بیرجند منظورم) اینم فراموش نکن که معدن بیرجند تاپ ترین رشتش هست و خیلی از دانشگا های معتبر کشور اونو به معدنش میشناسن و هیئت علمی قوی داره؛مهندسنصرت آقا مهران که 3 سال پیش درگذشت نفر دوم کانی شناسی تو دنیا بود ، بقیه اعضای هیئت علمی هم آدمای پری هستن
در حد فردوسی نیس ولی در حد بهترینای درجه 2 هس
سر بیرجند رفتنم عاجز شدم،اگه بدترین وضع ممکن هم پیش بیاد و برگردم عقب بازم میرم بیرجند
والا خودم چیزی نمیدونم از بچه های ارشد ولی اون چیزی که شنیدم رو بخوام نقل کنم میگن 40% بچه های ارشد میرن فردوسی پارسال رتبه 16 یا 17 ارشد یه دختره بود از دانشگا بیرجند
هواشم مث بقیه جاهایی که کویرین؛روزای گرم شبای خنک و عالی
مردمم بی آزارن ، خون گرمن هر طور باهاشون تا کنی اونام همون کار رو می کنن

----------


## Riza1996

فردا عازم میشم امیدوارم ارزش این همه هزینه رو داشته باشه هیچی از شهر و خوابگاه خودگردان نمیدونم اگر کسی هست کمک کنه،

----------

